# Eddie Alvarez Vows To Finish Roger Huerta Tommorrw Night...



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> “That’s usually when you perform your best — when you’re the underdog. I’m expecting the best Roger Huerta possible. That’s what I trained for… He didn’t join with Bellator to take a backseat. He joined Bellator to be their marquee guy, just like the UFC was trying to promote him. Immediately he became a threat to me. He’s been unfortunate in his last couple of outings, but that’s what makes him even more dangerous. He has nothing to lose, zero to lose… I’m going to get in his face like nobody’s got in his face before. I’m going to finish him. I don’t think there’s going to be a part of the fight where Roger’s dominant. I want to get right after him and beat him like nobody’s beaten him… We fight. If there’s two guys in MMA who go out and put it all out there, it’s us two. We fight and we don’t give up.”


*This fight is gonna tear the roof off... damn I'm pumped!*

*source....* http://www.mmaconvert.com/2010/10/20/eddie-alvarez-vows-to-finish-roger-huerta/


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

This IS or at least SHOULD BE be an amazing fight... Hopefully Huerta comes in mentally right after basically saying he was not mentally there for his last couple of fight.... Looking forward to this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It was definately a good fight. Alveraz is definately still going forward and is arguably one of the best lightweights in the world. His fight against Curran should be interesting!:thumbsup:


----------

